# How do I Auto Refresh a Frame



## tre2k (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a site that consists of 2 horizontal frames in HTML. The top frame is a navigation frame I created in html and the bottom frame is a portal for a forum site created on the forum's end. I want the bottom frame (the portal) to automatically refresh every 5 seconds or so as forced by the main page that holds both frames. I do not have the ability to add code to the bottom frame since I cannot adjust the code of the forum.

The code is:


```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>The Site</TITLE>
</HEAD>
<FRAMESET rows="93,*" framespacing="0" border="0" frameborder="0">
  <FRAME NAME="top" SRC="top.html" scrolling="no" noresize>
  <FRAME NAME="bottom" SRC="st.html">
  </FRAMESET>
</HTML>
```


----------



## ClayC (Jul 25, 2008)

ok it depends on which frame you wanna refresh automatically but I take it as the top frame...

open up top.html and in the head section add this meta tag

replace xxxx with the number of seconds it should take the top.html to auto load itself, dw this is unbreakable, as it will reload itself and the timer will also restart 

Enjoy and hope it was the right thing you was looking for


----------



## Mr Red (Dec 1, 2008)

on my site http://cresby.com I have a JavaScript refresh button (it will be hidden if you use the drop-down menus a few times.

The active JavaScript command came from the javascript.com forum.

It is in there if you want to wade through the code. Look for an "on click" directive on the button and follow the code to the subroutine. It may be in a JS file or a file with no JS attribute. I am not at home so grabbing the lines is going to be tricky.

The meta TAG is fine if you want it to refresh continually (at whatever rate you choose) but the only way to stop (eg refresh once) it is to have the TAG reference a second file without the meta TAG and you can set the timer to 1 second.


----------

